#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  AWWA D100 Standard for Water storage Tank

## elmer

Anybody who has a copy of this standard, please share it..

See More: AWWA D100 Standard for Water storage Tank

----------


## viswanathankasi2

i am also required it . pl. upload

----------


## Intania

Below is the link to AWWA D100:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

Thankx "Intania"

----------


## duazo2009

Thank you very much this is very useful

----------


## duazo2009

> Below is the link to AWWA D100:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi,

What about AWWA D100-05, Do you have a latest edition? can you please upload also here..

Thanks

----------


## mohammed_eldieb

thanks alot INTANIA

----------


## aspq

hi could you re upload that file

i will be thanks a lot

----------


## cafe_denda2000

dear sir,
link die, please upload again

thanks alot

----------


## Nabilia

AWWA_D100-2005 - Welded Carbon Steel Tanks for Water Storage.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks "Nabilia"

----------


## transiente

thamkssssss

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks 4 share

See More: AWWA D100 Standard for Water storage Tank

----------


## oel0801

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

need ANSI/AWWA D103-09, AWWA Standard for Factory-Coated Bolted Steel Tanks for Water Storage

any one have plz share

----------


## Ploy

_good_

----------


## acier58

> AWWA_D100-2005 - Welded Carbon Steel Tanks for Water Storage.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks alot for this link !

----------


## Latshare

Can anyone be so kind as to share the AWWA_D100-2011 link. Thanks!

----------


## KP SAHU

I badly need AWWA D100-- 2011 edition please help
Thanks

----------


## KP SAHU

Dear Friends

I request to upload AWWA D100- 2011 (latest edition)

Thanks

----------


## umchemist

Hi Guys!

Can anyone post the working password to the 4shar link? Can any post a link to the D100 without a password?

Much appreciated, thank you.

----------


## sakeed

its really good .. thanx for all links

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## rudolf

Hi STD manager,

If you have this document just share the link here that's why we are here to help each other.

Regards,

Rudolf

----------


## SAMAN25

Hi Guys



wondering if you still have AWWA D100 & D102 I need it them very urgentSee More: AWWA D100 Standard for Water storage Tank

----------


## xanderian

Can anyone please share

AWWA D100-2011 Welded Steel Tanks for Water Storage pdf ?





> xanderian3 @ gmail . com



My email is attached too.

Thanks very much for sharing. 
Sharing is caring.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallary of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## eduardosflopes

Great!! Thanks!

----------


## Abdullah0

Please upload the file here or share the link!

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see this link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## Abdullah0

2011 edition needed!

----------


## tuantianz

Dear Nabilia
You can upload Awwa D100-2011Welded Carbon Steel Tanks for Water Storage.pdf
Please, i need it.





> AWWA_D100-2005 - Welded Carbon Steel Tanks for Water Storage.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sherwin1

can any one post the updated link for Awwa D100-2011Welded Carbon Steel Tanks For Water Storage.pdf 

really need it, thanks in advance

----------


## sherwin1

can any one post the updated link for Awwa D100-2011Welded Carbon Steel Tanks For Water Storage.pdf 

really need it, thanks in advance

----------


## sherwin1

i was able to download it here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sherwin1

i was able to download it here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

That one is 2005

See More: AWWA D100 Standard for Water storage Tank

----------


## tuantianz

It's not D100-11. That's one D100-05 !
If you have it, share to me, please.
I badly need it.




> i was able to download it here
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nikoonz

> It's not D100-11. That's one D100-05 !
> If you have it, share to me, please.
> I badly need it.



Link is Dead ! Please someone reupload

----------


## magdy_eng

here you are the 2011 Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## awa5114

Could someone upload one again?

----------


## Nikoonz

> Could someone upload one again?



Re-uploaded!

http: //www.media fire.com/download/xwddibg16qc6bp0/AD100-11.pdf

----------


## Peter32

Thanks

----------


## alp.altinok

> Re-uploaded!
> 
> http: //www.media fire.com/download/xwddibg16qc6bp0/AD100-11.pdf



Thanks

----------


## endorphin

Does any one have the AWWA D100-21 Welded Carbon Steel Tanks for Water Storage to share? I have AWWA D100-11

----------

